# Racing Stripe(s)



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

It's about time I get around to doing this with some plasti-dip. OnlyTaurus has the dual racing stripe look on his car currently and I liked it.

My question is what do you guys think? Dual stripes? Single Off-set stripe? I'm bad at making decisions and trust all of your judgement. If someone could photoshop something that would be awesome, and i'll likely do it from the hood all the way to the back (roof including). Thanks!:eusa_clap:


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Offset rally stripe is my favorite personally. One day I plan to do it to mine.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I honestly like the way the off set looks, but I'd give a lot for only Taurus set up clean! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just sayin 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> View attachment 14629
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> ...


Hahah i already stole your idea for the front lip, don't wanna steal all of your stuff


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Do an Off set stripe to just to be different...


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Do an Off set stripe to just to be different...


I love the way that looks Dave! Maybe even do a smaller cutout that stays red? (Like Terry's silver cutout)


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Now i just gotta figure out how to do it...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Not diggin the dual stripes. The Single stripe would look good if you could resemble the Z-Spec stripe. Something with a little thickness. Our cars aren't very slim so thin lines to me look a bit off IMO.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Check out my last post, I put a stripe on mine. Also check out my Instagram I have pics of it there as well name is blaklyonz


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's my car!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> Here's my car!


Single stripe looks good!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> Here's my car!


love it, doing it


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm seems like everyone's stealing my stripe design (just solo) lol



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jnoobs said:


> love it, doing it


Now only if you can see what it looks like on a victory red rs haha


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Do an Off set stripe to just to be different...


I'm going to do a red one probably.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would love to see the red stripe on a black one.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I have an idea! So, due the z spec like the others with the hood and trunk with the single offset and thinner line next to it but on the hood have it vynaled to cover the whole roof besides what was on the hood and trunk get what I'm saying? Almost like invert the roof. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

